# iPod Nano Gen7 et Chaine USB



## Filce (9 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas la réponse à mon interrogation, alors si l'un(e) d'entre vous dispose d'un iPod Nano de 7ème génération... et d'une chaine avec entrée USB

Je compte offrir cet iPod à une de mes filles. Elle dispose d'une chaine Hifi avec entrée USB.
Est-il possible de connecter avec le cable (évidemment) l'iPod à la chaine et d'avoir ainsi la musique directement sur la chaine (via l'entrée USB) ?

Merci de prendre le temps de tester... et de me répondre.


----------



## Lauange (9 Mars 2013)

hello

oui, cela fonctionne sur mon ampli home cinéma samsung.


----------



## Filce (9 Mars 2013)

Merci Lauange. 
Il y a donc des chances que cela fonctionne.


----------



## iPadOne (10 Mars 2013)

je mettrais un bémol, j'ai des Nano 6 et 7 Gen le 6 marchais très bien sur un ampli Denon, le 7 a sa sortie n'a pas marché mais heureusement pour moi Denon a sorti une mises a jours peu après, sinon j'était contraint de continuer a utiliser la prise jack du casque (ou le son est moins bon)


----------



## Filce (10 Mars 2013)

Merci pour ce second test. 
Donc je note que ce n'est pas assuré pour autant... Surtout qu'il est question d'une confection sur une mini-chaîne non upgradable. Alors ce sera la loterie. 
Merci encore.


----------



## iPadOne (11 Mars 2013)

a choisir je préfère le nano 6, le 7 est vraiment très beau (en noir) mais pas pratique a transporter, si tu va faire du sport l'absence de clip se fait vraiment sentir dans plein d'usage alors que mon 6 je l'ai sur un support bracelet (c'est moi qui les fabrique) et je peux m'en servir dans n'importe quelle activité en plus le port lightning complique encore un peu plus les choses, j'ai un vieux dock radio réveil(marque inconnue) pas moyen de le faire fonctionner le 7 avec même avec un adaptateur donc du coup j'y ai laissé mon vieux Nano 4gen qui n'a plus de batterie mais qui fonctionne encore au petits oignons. 

Suivant ce que tu veux faire pour tes filles réfléchi a quel machine prendre et a l'usage qu'elle pourrons en avoir

Voili voilou


----------



## Filce (11 Mars 2013)

J'ai fait le tour de plusieurs magasins ce WE et je n'ai vu qu'un seul nano de 6ème génération. La couleur étant le rose, et comme elle est opposée au rose... pas le choix. Surtout que les fonctions "vidéo" sont inutiles pour elle. C'est bien pour la musique et "que" la musique. Au tout début elle voulait même un shuffle... mais le fait de ne jamais pouvoir choisir précisément un morceau est un peu problématique.
Donc ce sera une génération 7 (probablement vert... les goûts et les couleurs...).
Pour ce qui est de la connexion à sa chaine, si cela ne fonctionne pas, nous passeront a des HP bluetooth puisqu'apparemment cela est présent... mais ce sera plus tard.

Dans l'immédiat donc le choix semble être fait.
Pour la différence de prix nous avons envisagé le Touch de génération précédente... mais le fait que la couleur soit limité au noir et au blanc ne la tente pas, malgré la possibilité de la présence de jeux.

L'utilisation principale reste "entre copines" et principalement dans sa chambre. Le volume et forme de l'appareil n'est donc pas un facteur principal... contrairement à la couleur. Comme quoi, les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## iPadOne (11 Mars 2013)

Filce a dit:


> J'ai fait le tour de plusieurs magasins ce WE et je n'ai vu qu'un seul nano de 6ème génération. La couleur étant le rose, et comme elle est opposée au rose... pas le choix. Surtout que les fonctions "vidéo" sont inutiles pour elle. C'est bien pour la musique et "que" la musique. Au tout début elle voulait même un shuffle... mais le fait de ne jamais pouvoir choisir précisément un morceau est un peu problématique.
> Donc ce sera une génération 7 (probablement vert... les goûts et les couleurs...).
> Pour ce qui est de la connexion à sa chaine, si cela ne fonctionne pas, nous passeront a des HP bluetooth puisqu'apparemment cela est présent... mais ce sera plus tard.
> 
> ...



Moi je te dirais oublie le Bluetooth la batterie du nano tiens pas la route et le son est plutôt dégeu 
, un touch ancienne gen est bien mieux par contre gaffe aux factures de jeux ;-)


----------



## Filce (11 Mars 2013)

iPadOne a dit:


> gaffe aux factures de jeux ;-)



Effectivement j'ai lu cela.
Mais je devrai être bien protégé contre ce problème car j'ai réglé téléphones et iPad pour que la demande du code soit faite à chaque achat... mais comme les petits sont toujours très malin, un jour ils contourneront cela...

Merci encore.


----------

